# Any moderators online?



## prankstare

Hello,


After a long time not posting, I'm gonna get back to work and be active on the forums again. But first I need some moderator to perform some hidden changes for this board.


So, anybody available?


----------



## Jana337

Here's a list. Hidden changes?


----------



## TimLA

Yesterday, I found an "empty" first post.
This means that there was no "red triangle of death" to report it,
and I tried to PM some mods, but their mailboxes were full.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Etcetera

TimLA said:


> Any suggestions?


I would go to the C&S forum and post the link to this thread here, perhaps.
But I would look first through the list of mods online. If some of the moderators of the particular forum is online, they can notice this thread themselves - and deal with it.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I've run across the same thing occasionally.  

If you pm several mods at once, one of them will receive the message - having a full mailbox is something we try to avoid, so it's highly unlikely that you couldn't reach _somebody _in a particular forum.

For that matter, if you check the list of forum moderators, you can see who's online and simply pm that person.  This isn't necessary in the slower forums, where the mods will notice the problem as soon as they log on.


----------



## TimLA

Chaska Ñawi said:


> For that matter, if you check the list of forum moderators, you can see who's online and simply pm that person. This isn't necessary in the slower forums, where the mods will notice the problem as soon as they log on.


 
So any mod is OK?
I tried just IE...
I've rarely seen cross-pollination...
OK, I'll give it a try next time...


----------



## Etcetera

TimLA said:


> So any mod is OK?


Yes.


----------



## Jana337

If you want to send a PM to multiple recipients and one of them has a full PM box, the message will not go through. So try to recall which mod you haven't seen for a while and send the PM to the rest.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> So any mod is OK?
> I tried just IE...
> I've rarely seen cross-pollination...
> OK, I'll give it a try next time...



My mailbox is never full and I'm often online (although you can't see me ), so PM me any time you need something, if you don't get a reply within let's say 20 minutes it means I'm not logged on.


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> If you want to send a PM to multiple recipients and one of them has a full PM box, the message will not go through. So try to recall which mod you haven't seen for a while and send the PM to the rest.


The error message tells you whose PM inbox is full (or at least it did last time I had that problem!), so you can remove that name and send the PM to the rest of the list.


----------

